# Hello!!!!



## boyfie15 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Guys!

My name is Andy and I'll be looking to buy my first TT sometime during the next few. Had my heart set on a 3.2 but I'm secretly hoping that TTS prices come down enough to be just within my budget by the end of the summer!

I've got to thank you guys for making this such an informative forum with lots of answers to questions I had / have. Hope at some point I can make a decent contribution to a few threads.

Kind Regards

Andy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first get your TT then join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## boyfie15 (Mar 23, 2009)

Yep I definately will Yellow!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

boyfie15 said:


> Yep I definately will Yellow!


Good man


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------

